# Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!



## DARK-THREAT (31. März 2014)

*Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Man erinnert sich zurück, als Sony im Jahre 2013 bei der Präsentation der Konsole großmundig sagte, dass man mit der Konsole immer offline die Games abspielen könne. Schließlich sei man so gegenüber der Konkurrenz von Microsoft "für die Spieler" gewesen, da man dort ein Online-DRM geplant hatte.
Mittlerweile kann man alle Spiele, bis auf Online/Multiplayerspiele, auf der XBOX One Konsole offline spielen, doch wie schaut es auf der Playsation 4 aus?
Ein User hat dies probiert und folgendes Video aufgenommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VDimr8-4fe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er möchte Spiele oder Apps starten, doch die Konsole antwortet ihm  “Cannot start the application. The PS4 is not connected to the internet and cannot verify the license for the application”
Anscheind muss die Playstation 4 mit dem Internet verbunden sein, um einige Spiele und/oder Apps zu nutzen.

Aufgrund der Tatsache wurde Shuhei Yoshida dazu auf Twitter befragt und er bestätigte, dass die Playstation 4 DRM besitzt. Der Tweet wurde mittlerweile wieder gelöscht, wurde aber festgehalten.

Quelle: Yoshida confirms PS4 DOES have DRM | CouchJockeyz.Com


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Das die PS4 DRM unterstützt ist doch kein Geheimnis.
Wurde von Sony doch offiziell bestätigt das die PS4 dazu die Möglichkeit hat, aber es den Entwicklerstudios obliegt ob sie es auch verwenden möchten.
Den schwarzen Peter Sony dafür zu geben halte ich für falsch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Das sind Download Apps  
Natürlich haben die DRM... War schon immer so.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das die PS4 DRM unterstützt ist doch kein Geheimnis.
> Wurde von Sony doch offiziell bestätigt das die PS4 dazu die Möglichkeit hat, aber es den Entwicklerstudios obliegt ob sie es auch verwenden möchten.
> Den schwarzen Peter Sony dafür zu geben halte ich für falsch.



Sowas sollte aber nicht sein. Es wurde damals versprochen, dass man jedes Singleplayergame offline zocken könnte.
Ich  hab jetzt mal meine Internetverbindung zur XBOX One gekappt und mal  meine digitale Version von FIFA14 gestartet - funktioniert! UNd so MUSS  es eigentlich sein.
Bei Online/Multiplayerspielen hätte ich vollstes Verständniss, dass ich Online sein muss, aber nicht so.

Ich  finde diesen Schritt von Sony sehr bedenklich. Man wollte Anfaenglich  für den Spieler sein und kein DRM einbauen. Hat somit gegen Microsoft  diesen Hass geschürrt, weil man dies dort plante. Nun hat Microsoft dies  NICHT aber Sony hat es eingeführt?! Ich komm echt vom Glauben ab.             



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das sind Download Apps
> Natürlich haben die DRM... War schon immer so.


 
Man musste aber bei der PS3 nicht immer Zwangsweise mit dem Internet verbunden sein. Das bestätigt zB ein User unter dieser News bei der angegebenen Quelle.


----------



## SEK-Medic (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

schockierende News. Jetzt werd ich wohl nicht mehr ordentlich arbeiten können...am besten ich geh nach Hause und melde mich krank.


----------



## Stueppi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Bei der DRM sache damals ging es darum das Spiele an die XBone, bzw an dein Account gebunden werden sollten und somit nicht wieder verkauft oder verliehen werden konnten. Die Leute wollten keine Konsole die wie Steam ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Die Games sind an deinen Account gebunden. Natürlich muss geprüft werden, ob die Spiele deinem Account gehören.
Wenn du aber weiterhin mit deinem Primären Account eingeloggt bist und die Spiele bereits verifiziert sind, kannst du auch die PSN Titel Offline Spielen.

Sofern du den Account aber löscht oder dich in einen anderen Account einloggst, funktionieren die Spiele natürlich nicht mehr und müssen geprüft werden. Klingt für mich ganz logisch.

Disc Based Games sind davon aber weiterhin ausgeschlossen.

Typische reißerische News ohne sich dazu mal informiert zu haben.

Kannst das ja mal bei deiner Xbone ausprobieren, ob du mit einem anderen Account auch die Xbox Live Titel spielen kannst. Würde mich wundern, wenn es dort funktioniert.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Kannst das ja mal bei deiner Xbone ausprobieren, ob du mit einem anderen Account auch die Xbox Live Titel spielen kannst. Würde mich wundern, wenn es dort funktioniert.


 
Hab erstmal nur meinen Account abgemeldet und die Internetverbindung getrennt:
Download-Spiel gestartet - Accountüberprüfungen oder -anmeldungen abgebrochen  - Hinweise, dass man keine Onlinefeatures oder Speichern nutzen kann - Hauptmenü - los gehts (ohne Account!)


----------



## ryzen1 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Xbox Live Usage Rules - Xbox.com

Wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, sind die Xbox Live Titel einmal an das Gerät lizensiert und zusätzlich an den Account.
Somit kann also jeder auf der Xbox One, der diese als Home Konsole registriert hat, alle Games eines Haushaltes auf der Xbox One spielen. 

Aber nicht auf anderen Xbox Ones.

Auf der PS4 können, sofern der Hauptaccount, mit dem die Konsole als "Primäre Konsole" hinterlegt ist, weiterhin eingeloggt ist, auch die lokalen (oder auch Gast Accounts) auf meine PSN Titel zugreifen. 

Im Grunde nichts anderes als auf der Xbox.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die Games sind an deinen Account gebunden. Natürlich muss geprüft werden, ob die Spiele deinem Account gehören.
> Wenn du aber weiterhin mit deinem Primären Account eingeloggt bist und die Spiele bereits verifiziert sind, kannst du auch die PSN Titel Offline Spielen.
> 
> Sofern du den Account aber löscht oder dich in einen anderen Account einloggst, funktionieren die Spiele natürlich nicht mehr und müssen geprüft werden. Klingt für mich ganz logisch.
> ...


 

Das funktioniert. Jedes Profil kann die Xbox one als heim Konsole eintragen und somit werden die Lizenzen mit den Profilen auf der Konsole geteilt.


----------



## Kubiac (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Sowas sollte aber nicht sein. Es wurde damals versprochen, dass man jedes Singleplayergame offline zocken könnte.
> Ich  hab jetzt mal meine Internetverbindung zur XBOX One gekappt und mal  meine digitale Version von FIFA14 gestartet - funktioniert! UNd so MUSS  es eigentlich sein.
> Bei Online/Multiplayerspielen hätte ich vollstes Verständniss, dass ich Online sein muss, aber nicht so.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal wieder typisch.
Erst großmaulig pralen, dass sie alles besser machen als Microsoft und nun ist die Xbox die Konsole, die wirklich offline verwendet werden kann.
Und wie Microsoft in Foren dafür zusammengestaucht wurde und Sony gehuldigt.
Leute wach endlich auf! 
Diese Firmen wollen Profit machen. Wie Politiker versprechen sie alles um Kunden/Wähler zu gewinnen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Sony hatte damals ganz klar gesagt das von IHRER Seite kein DMR kommt und das es den Spieleentwickler selbst frei steht zu entscheiden wie sie das handhaben wollen.
Und genauso ist es jetzt doch auch.
Wie soll Sony den auch verhindern das Puplisher X ein DMR einbaut?
Den Puplishern verbieten? Dann gäbs keine Spiele für die PS4 (gibt's ja jetzt schon kaum)


----------



## ryzen1 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Dann gäbs keine Spiele für die PS4 (gibt's ja jetzt schon kaum)


 
Jede Konsole (Xbox One, PS4) hat bereits ca 35 Spiele und das innerhalb von 5 Monaten.


----------



## DarkMo (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Die Leute wollten keine Konsole die wie Steam ist.


 wieso fiebern die leute dann dieser komischen steam konsole so entgegen?


----------



## Rolk (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Jede Konsole (Xbox One, PS4) hat bereits ca 35 Spiele und das innerhalb von 5 Monaten.


 
Wieviele bleiben übrig wenn man nur die sogenannten AAA Titel zählt?

@Topic
Ist das jetzt wirklich eine neue Erkenntnis?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wieviele bleiben übrig wenn man nur die sogenannten AAA Titel zählt?


 
XBOX One: 26 Titel (inkl 7 Exklusivspiele + Kinect Sports im April) 
Playstation 4: 21 Titel (inkl 3 Exklusivspiele + The Order 1886 später im Jahr)

Indietitel zähle ich ebenso ungern mit.


----------



## SimonG (31. März 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Hä? Ich versteh das Problem nicht.
Laut Shuhei Yoshidas Tweet, der im Übrigen nicht gelöscht ist, hat sich in Sachen DRM seit der PS3 nichts verändert.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



> Jede Konsole (Xbox One, PS4) hat bereits ca 35 Spiele und das innerhalb von 5 Monaten.



und welche dieser 35 spiele sind nicht bereits schon auf dem pc oder anderen Konsolen vorhanden?
da bleibt ne Hand voll Exklusivtitel die allesamt nichts überragendes darstellen und in wenigen tagen bereits schon in Vergessenheit geraten sind.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Ähm...Was hat das denn damit zu tun!? Die Aussage es gäbe keine Spiele ist trotzdem falsch.
Einfach mal wieder seinen Hirnfasching freien lauf lassen?


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ähm...Was hat das denn damit zu tun!? Die Aussage es gäbe keine Spiele ist trotzdem falsch.
> Einfach mal wieder seinen Hirnfasching freien lauf lassen?


 
Naja so ganz irrelevant ist das trotzdem nicht. Schlieslich werden 99,99% der X1 und PS4 Käufer schon eine alte Konsole und oder einen PC stehen haben.


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja so ganz irrelevant ist das trotzdem nicht. Schlieslich werden 99,99% der X1 und PS4 Käufer schon eine alte Konsole und oder einen PC stehen haben.



99,99% werden es zwar nicht sein, aber definitiv die meisten.
Klar ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, das PS4/X1 Käufer vorher eine PS3/X360 hatten, aber viele verkaufen ja die alte Konsole und ersetzen diese durch die Neue.
Somit sind Spiele wie FIFA, COD, BF und Co ganz normal für die neuen Geräte zu werten.


----------



## DaStash (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

@topic
Prinzipiell war es von Anfang an klar das die PS4 DRM besitzen wird allerdings haben sich die Medien so zu Unrecht auf die X1 eingeschossen, dass das völlig untergegangen ist. Das hat Sony natürlich geschickt ausgenutzt und entsprechend versucht nach außen hin die Wirkung es gäbe kein DRM aufrecht zu erhalten. Kann man ihnen nicht mal vorwerfen, hätte wohl jeder so gemacht.

Unterm Strich muss man festhalten das eben damals doch jene Recht behalten haben, welche ganz nüchtern und sachlich feststellten, dass Sony auch nur mit Wasser kocht. Nur das wollte damals keiner hören, lieber auf den hate Train aufspringen und gegen die X1 rummotzen und das völlig zu Unrecht. 

MfG


----------



## BxBender (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das die PS4 DRM unterstützt ist doch kein Geheimnis.
> Wurde von Sony doch offiziell bestätigt das die PS4 dazu die Möglichkeit hat, aber es den Entwicklerstudios obliegt ob sie es auch verwenden möchten.
> Den schwarzen Peter Sony dafür zu geben halte ich für falsch.


 
Genau. Die haben lediglich gesagt, dass die von sich aus DRM nicht fest integrieren würden. Das müsse jeder Entwickler für sich entscheiden. Somit haben die sich aus der Affäre gezogen und haben einen Marketing Gag mehr auf ihrer Seite.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Beste News 2014.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Typische reißerische News ohne sich dazu mal informiert zu haben.


 Lass ihn, Dark-Threat befindet sich hier im Forum auf einem heiligen PR-Kreuzzug für die XBone, und ein derart einsamer und aussichtsloser Kampf verdient in gewisser Weise Anerkennung, auch wenn "das hier" doch recht durchschaubar war ... accountgebuundene Download-Titel DRM-technisch auf die selbe Stufe zu hieven wie das, was MS ursprünglich mal vorhatte, vor allem mit Disc-based Games, ist schon recht billig. Was man zugeben muss ist, dass die PS4 nicht ganz DRM-frei ist bei Downloadsachen, aber das haben sie schon vor Release zugegeben. Sony ist halt zuvor nicht derart in den Image-Scheisshaufen getreten wie MS, daher dieser recht plumbe Versuch sie wieder 'ne Stufe runter zu holen.




BxBender schrieb:


> Genau. Die haben lediglich gesagt, dass die von  sich aus DRM nicht fest integrieren würden. Das müsse jeder Entwickler  für sich entscheiden. Somit haben die sich aus der Affäre gezogen und  haben einen Marketing Gag mehr auf ihrer Seite.


 Der Unterschied zwischen "Das ganze System ist auf DRM und  Account-Bindung aufgebaut, auch bei Discs" und "Die Publisher können DRM  in ihre Spiele integrieren, wenn sie wollen" ist aber schon klar, oder?  Der Aufschrei war berechtigt, und weil Sony damit 'nen dicken Trumpf in  der Hand hatte ist MS zwangsweise zurückgerudert. 

Wahrscheinlich hatte Sony was ganz ähnliches vor, als auf MS aber der  Sche*sse-Monsun wegen ihrer Pläne herniederging, hat Sony sich mit  dicken Eiern auf der E3 hingestellt und verkündet "F*ck DRM, wir sind  die Guten, kauft unsere Playstation!". Ab da hatte MS dann den Salat, weil sie ab dem Moment als  das Böse Imperium dastanden, und sie diesen Ruf erstmal schwerlich  loswerden können. DRM-frei sind beide Konsolen inzwischen nicht,  natürlich nicht, die Downloadsachen sind nunmal zwangsweise accountgebunden. Aber da es MS war, die es wagten gegen den Wind zu  strullen während Sony noch abgewartet hat ist jetzt halt MS' Hose nass,  und Sony lacht sich'n Ast während sie konvertierte Spieler/Käufer  tanken.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lass ihn, Dark-Threat befindet sich hier im Forum auf einem heiligen PR-Kreuzzug für die XBone...


 
Schwachsinn. Ich hatte öfter News im PS4-Thread gepostet (positive wie negative) und man sagte mir dann "schreib lieber eine Usernews dazu, statt hier zu posten". Nun mach ich das und schon ist das wieder schlecht?
Ich hatte eine Quelle und Bestätigungen dazu.

Und da man in deiner Signatur lesen kann. Du beurteilst wohl die XBOX sowieso nicht neutral, daher solltest du dich lieber nicht(mehr) dazu äußern...


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lass ihn, Dark-Threat befindet sich hier im Forum auf einem heiligen PR-Kreuzzug für die XBone, und ein derart einsamer und aussichtsloser Kampf verdient in gewisser Weise Anerkennung, auch wenn "das hier" doch recht durchschaubar war ...


Was bist du dann, der heilige steam Ritter? 
Aber mit solchen Plattitüden kann man ja stets eine vernünftige Sachdebatte verhindern, wie man ja bei der ganzen Vorabhysterie zu dem Thema schön gesehen hat. 

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Die DRM-Geschichte hat sich bei MS ganz anders entwickelt, als vermutet.
Im Moment hat man da sogar mit Account gebundenen Games den Vorteil, dass sie ohne Internet-Verbindung laufen.

Egal wie, die Masse der User hier versucht den Shitstorm so lange wie möglich aufrecht zu erhalten.
Das Sony selber viel Mist vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gebaut hatte, ist heute schon wieder völlig vergessen.
Statt dessen kommt immer wieder der technische Vergleich das die PS4 leistungsfähiger ist.
Als ob dadurch die Spiele selbst besser werden würden.
Eine schlechte Spielmechanik/Storytelling wird auch mit einigen zusätzlichen grafischen Effekten, oder höherer Auflösung nicht besser.
Kurioserweise verteidigen einige User mit dieser Argumentation parallel die Wii U und Nintendo.
Da ist dann plötzlich die Technik völlig egal. 

Na ja, Konsolenthreads waren schon immer irrational. Viel Logik sollte man da nicht erwarten.

Sony geht es wirtschaftlich immer noch sehr schlecht.
Die Aktie ist seit Monaten auf Ramschniveau.
Gut möglich das vom Konzern bald nur noch die Playstation-Sparte übrig sein wird.

Die News selbst zeigt das MS die Xbone gut supportet und die versprochenen Funktionen langsam alle umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Und da man in deiner Signatur lesen kann. Du beurteilst wohl die XBOX sowieso nicht neutral, daher solltest du dich lieber nicht(mehr) dazu äußern...


 Ich stehe wenigstens dazu, ich bin Pro Steam und sage das offen heraus, weil ich eher die Vorteile sehe und auch in dieser Richtung argumentieren kann. Anderen täte es auch gut, einfach offen zu "ihren" Plattformen zu stehen, dann wissen andere, woran man ist. Trotz meines Fanboy-Daseins kann man sich mit mir trotzdem gesittet über Steam unterhalten, die (imo wenigen) Negativaspekte sehe ich ja durchaus, und kann nachvollziehen, warum es andere stört, persönlich finde ich zum Beispiel den Schritt hin zum Selfpublishing auf Steam als Stepping Stone in die Apocalypse ... da ich aber trotzdem stets zugebe, grundsätzlich Pro Steam eingestellt zu sein verfälsche ich die Diskussion wenigstens nicht. Bei dir zum Beispiel kann ich mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass du und andere schwer Pro XBox eingestellt sind. 

Ebenso stehe ich weiterhin zu meinen Statements zum damaligen Status Quo der XBone, denn auf die ursprünglichen Pläne gehe ich in dem Posting ein: Es hätte das Konsolengaming im traditionellen Sinne beendet, und Microsoft ist da ins offene Messer gerannt. Und genau das prangere ich da an, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Mit der Meinung war ich scheinbar nicht alleine, denn nach massiven Kundenprotesten sind sie ja zurückgerudert und haben fast den ganzen Bullshit mit 'nem Day 1 Patch von der Konsole entfernt. Aber meine Meinung zur XBone ist weiterhin von MS' "Versuch" geprägt, schliesslich haben sie all die Dinge versucht durchzudrücken, die ich in diesem Blogeintrag als Fehler verurteile; und als Konsument, den das betroffen hätte, solltest du mir nicht verübeln etwas nachtragend zu sein. Da der ganze Bockmist ja zum Glück entfernt wurde, werde ich - so es denn mal wirklich gute Exclusives gibt - die XBone sogar kaufen, vorher nicht. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Was bist du dann, der heilige steam Ritter?


Darfst mich gerne die offizielle Steam-Hure hier im Forum nennen. = )

Ich würze die Debatte tatsächlich gerne mit recht platten Begrifflichkeiten und Vergleichen, denn Konsolenkriege waren noch nie wirklich rational, daher versuche ich's auch gar nicht erst und habe lieber Spass auf verschiedene "Argumente" entsprechend einzugehen, zur persönlichen Belustigung.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Wie ironisch das genau solche Kommentare flame Threads auslösen. Ist das dann dein Interesse? 
Die News an sich ist relativ faktisch von daher kann ich solche inhaltslosen Stichelposts nicht nachvollziehen...
So mal du das was du meinst richtiger Weise zu kritisieren, selber siehe steam Themen nicht anders hälst.

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Wieso? Ist doch nichts neues? O.o
Wurde doch damals offen verkündet, das die Entwickler das dann selbst entscheiden können.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wurde doch damals offen verkündet, das die Entwickler das dann selbst entscheiden können.


 
Wen es danach geht. Warum wurde Microsoft dafür Monatlang (teilweise bis heute) gehatet und Sony nicht?
Da hieß es auch: 
- Microsoft-Games, keine Einschränkungen
- Third-Party-Games, entscheiden die jeweiligen Publisher


----------



## Rizoma (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Sowas sollte aber nicht sein. Es wurde damals versprochen, dass man jedes Singleplayergame offline zocken könnte.



FALSCH es wurde versprochen das man es den Entwicklern offen lässt ob sie DRM einsetzten wollen.


----------



## ryzen1 (3. April 2014)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Wen es danach geht. Warum wurde Microsoft dafür Monatlang (teilweise bis heute) gehatet und Sony nicht? Da hieß es auch: - Microsoft-Games, keine Einschränkungen - Third-Party-Games, entscheiden die jeweiligen Publisher



Das kann doch dir als Kunde sowieso egal sein, warum jemand dir Xbox nicht mag.
Du scheinst immer so als würdest du den Leuten die Xbox aufzwingen wollen.
Man hört bei dir immer nur Microsoft, Microsoft, Microsoft, TV, Sports, TV, TV, Microsoft ^^


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Wen es danach geht. Warum wurde Microsoft dafür Monatlang (teilweise bis heute) gehatet und Sony nicht?
> Da hieß es auch:
> - Microsoft-Games, keine Einschränkungen
> - Third-Party-Games, entscheiden die jeweiligen Publisher



MS bekam eins auf den Deckel für die 24h Onlineüberprüfung, und nicht dafür das man das Konzept wieder verworfen hat.
MS bekam die erste Präsentation zu spüren, bei der man quasi eine TV-Box vorgestellt hat, und keine Spielebox (das was viele erwartet hatten).
Und zuletzt bekam MS viel Shitstorm, weil sie einfach schlechtes Marketing betrieben haben, sich hier und da wiedersprochen haben, komische Aussagen getätigt haben etc.

Damit muss man jetzt leben, auch wenn der Pöbel darauf noch lange rum reiten wird/will.
Aber wie hier schon öfter erwähnt ist die Geschichte mit dem DRM, den man dem Publisher überlässt nichts neues. Das hat Sony schon damals so kommuniziert, nur lag der Shitstorm auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Ich darf mal ganz allgemein auf die User-News-Regeln hinweisen:



> *Verhaltensregeln anderer User*
> 
> Hinweise  auf Verstöße gegen  diese Regeln oder mangelhafte  Rechtschreibung/Lesbarkeit sind zu  unterlassen (Melde-Button verwenden     oder den User per PN  benachrichtigen)
> *Beiträge, die provozierend wirken, sind zu unterlassen.*
> *Die   User sind aufgefordert, provozierend wirkende Beiträge der Moderation   zu melden (Melde-Button) und nicht darauf gleichermaßen oder      übersteigernd im Thread zu antworten.*



Was in die Ruka gehört oder nicht ist Sache der Moderation. Und wem der Inhalt der News nicht passt, kann auch auf anderen Wegen den Inhalt kritisieren, ohne den TE persönlich anzugreifen.

*B2T*


----------



## DaStash (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das kann doch dir als Kunde sowieso egal sein, warum jemand dir Xbox nicht mag.
> Du scheinst immer so als würdest du den Leuten die Xbox aufzwingen wollen.
> Man hört bei dir immer nur Microsoft, Microsoft, Microsoft, TV, Sports, TV, TV, Microsoft ^^


 Als Kunde ja, nur das Problem war ja, dass viele Fachmagazine fälschlicher Weise diesen Tenor bereitwillig eingestimmt haben um ihre Klickzahlen zu optimieren und so eine ungerechtfertigte Stimmung erzeugt wurde. Da ist es schon legitim, wenn man da auch nachhaltig argumentativ gegen hält. Ich finde das nachvollziehbar und so lange das halbwegs sachlich geschieht ist es völlig ok m. M. n..



Rizzard schrieb:


> MS bekam eins auf den Deckel für die 24h Onlineüberprüfung, und nicht dafür das man das Konzept wieder verworfen hat.


Das war von Anfang an nicht offiziell. In den ersten offiziellen statements dazu wurde das deutlich dargestellt das dem nicht so ist. Nur Problem war, das wollte damals keiner hören.



> MS bekam die erste Präsentation zu spüren, bei der man quasi eine TV-Box vorgestellt hat, und keine Spielebox (das was viele erwartet hatten).


Das ist auch heute noch das Konzept. Multimedia. Da die Verkaufszahlen ziemlich gut sind muss man davon ausgehen das offensichtlich eine Minderheit viel Stimmung dagegen machte und den Anschein einer Mehrheit dadurch weckte. Dem ist ja offensichtlich nicht so.


> Und zuletzt bekam MS viel Shitstorm, weil sie einfach schlechtes Marketing betrieben haben, sich hier und da wiedersprochen haben, komische Aussagen getätigt haben etc.


Ne, MS bekam viel shitstorm weil sie MS sind und weil es momentan offensichtlich so trendig ist wie selfies zu schießen und unsachlich, unfundiert zusammen in einer großen Gruppe nicht haltbare Anschuldigungen kundzutun.


> Damit muss man jetzt leben, auch wenn der Pöbel darauf noch lange rum reiten wird/will.
> Aber wie hier schon öfter erwähnt ist die Geschichte mit dem DRM, den man dem Publisher überlässt nichts neues. Das hat Sony schon damals so kommuniziert, nur lag der Shitstorm auf der anderen Seite.


 Eben, Sie haben lediglich ausgenutzt das der focus in dem Punkt bei MS lag. Und das haben Sie dann auch kommunikativ so ausgebaut, dass nicht wenige von völliger DRM Freiheit ausgingen, obwohl es bereits offiziell anders verlauatbart wurde. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das war von Anfang an nicht offiziell. In den ersten offiziellen statements dazu wurde das deutlich dargestellt das dem nicht so ist. Nur Problem war, das wollte damals keiner hören.



Wieder liegt die Schuld unter anderem bei MS selbst. Wenn man nicht richtig kommuniziert, geht der Kunde uU von falschen Tatsachen aus. Da liegt es in der Aufgabe von MS das klar darzulegen, sollten Unstimmigkeiten bestehen.




> Das ist auch heute noch das Konzept. Multimedia. Da die Verkaufszahlen ziemlich gut sind muss man davon ausgehen das offensichtlich eine Minderheit viel Stimmung dagegen machte und den Anschein einer Mehrheit dadurch weckte. Dem ist ja offensichtlich nicht so.



Klar ist das Konzept der X1 ein anderes als eine pure Gamingmaschine. Jedoch verständlich das Gamer erst mal "überrascht" waren. Wer steht schon Neuem gegenüber offen da. Eine Minderheit würde ich vermuten.




> Ne, MS bekam viel shitstorm weil sie MS sind und weil es momentan offensichtlich so trendig ist wie selfies zu schießen und unsachlich, unfundiert zusammen in einer großen Gruppe nicht haltbare Anschuldigungen kundzutun.



Ja MS hat mit Win8 schon viele Kunden vergrault, aber sie haben auch des öfteren Aussagen getätigt, wo man stutzig werden konnte (Grafik und Auflösung ist uns egal, dann auf einmal wird hier und da die Leistung versucht zu erhöhen, oder 3fache Leistung der Cloud usw)
Es war also nicht nur der normale Shitty Trend.



> Eben, Sie haben lediglich ausgenutzt das der focus in dem Punkt bei MS lag. Und das haben Sie dann auch kommunikativ so ausgebaut, dass nicht wenige von völliger DRM Freiheit ausgingen, obwohl es bereits offiziell anders verlauatbart wurde.



Wer hätte es nicht so gemacht?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2014)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Wen es danach geht. Warum wurde Microsoft dafür Monatlang (teilweise bis heute) gehatet und Sony nicht?
> Da hieß es auch:
> - Microsoft-Games, keine Einschränkungen
> - Third-Party-Games, entscheiden die jeweiligen Publisher



Weil Sony anders als Microsoft kein Geheimnis drum herum gemacht hat. 

Und soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab musste auch Sony diesbezüglich Kritik einstecken.  Dennoch dann nicht in den Maße, wie Microsoft ihn bekommen hatte. Da gebe ich dir recht. 

Allerdings klang halt alles nach Microsofts Sache für die User harmloser. Ungefähr:

"Oh auch DRM, ok ist ja nicht soooo dolle schlimm...kommt ja nicht von Sony, sondern von den Entwicklern.  Kein Ding"

So oder so ähnlich.


----------



## ryzen1 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*

Bis jetzt gibt es auf beiden Systemen kein Spiel welches ein DRM besitzt. (Disc Version)
Das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## matty2580 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Bestätigt: die Playstation 4 hat DRM!*



Rizzard schrieb:


> ...Grafik und Auflösung ist uns egal, dann auf einmal wird hier und da die Leistung versucht zu erhöhen, oder 3fache Leistung der Cloud usw)
> Es war also nicht nur der normale Shitty Trend.



Reißt doch nicht immer Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang.
Natürlich ist die Grafik nicht egal, aber dass allein macht noch lange kein gutes Spielerlebnis.
Und nichts anderes hat MS dazu gesagt.

Die Leistung der Konsole wurde auch nur deshalb erhöht, weil man noch Spielraum hatte den man freigeben wollte.
Wäre es besser gewesen diese Leistungsreserven nicht zu nutzen?

Um diese Cloud-Geschichten werden hier nur Unwahrheiten nacherzählt.
Das mit der 3-fachen Leistung war eine Relation zum Vorgänger (X-Box 360), und nicht zur Xbone.
Da war der Superlativ dazu noch viel größer.
MS (Engineering-Manager Jeff Henshaw) sprach von "unendlicher Leistungsfähigkeit", aber in einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang.
Xbox One has power of 10 Xbox 360 consoles, says Microsoft | GamesIndustry International



> So könnten Entwickler erstmals richtig persistente Welten schaffen, die  in der Cloud existieren, sich weiter entwickeln und hunderttausenden  Spielern eine virtuelle Heimat bieten, ohne dass die Konsole  beziehungsweise die Hardware der Xbox One ins Schwitzen kommt. Und auch  wenn ein Spieler diese virtuellen Welten vorübergehend verlässt, könnte  die Zeit in der Cloud nach wie vor auf die Umgebung wirken. Unter  anderem ist hier von Wetterbedingungen und Landschaften die Rede, die  der Spieler nach seiner Rückkehr in veränderter Form vorfindet.
> 
> Um die Möglichkeiten der Cloud-Unterstützung auszuloten, simulierte man  in der Cloud auf der Basis von NASA-Daten 40.000 reale Asteroiden im  Orbit rund um die Erde. Eine Leistung, die eine einzelne Konsole *niemals*  stemmen könnte. Dank der Cloud können solche Berechnungen allerdings  problemlos realisiert werden.


Xbox One: Unendliche Leistungsfähigkeit dank Cloud-Unterstützung, meint Microsoft - XBOX ONE - Microsoft, Top, Xbox One - playm.de



			
				gameplorer schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Nutzung der Cloud-Technologie lasse sich die Xbox One durch  regelmäßige Updates, neue Funktionen und Performance-Verbesserungen über  einen langen Zeitraum frisch halten.


Xbox One: Microsofts Phil Harrison über Cloud-Technologie und digitale Distributionen - Gameplorer.de

Gesteigert wird nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit der Konsole selbst, sondern es finden zusätzliche Berechnungen in der Cloud statt.
Die wiederum (können) auch die Konsole selbst etwas entlasten, wie bei Forza.
Natürlich kann auch Sony die Cloud entsprechend einbinden, was sie mit Gakai auch bestimmt machen werden.
MS wird dazu aber bestimmt nichts sagen, da es sich hier um direkte Konkurrenz handelt.
Das war nichts weiter als ein Lobgesang auf die Möglichkeiten der Cloud.
MS hat mit Azure ja auch ein großes Netzwerk dazu, dass bisher kaum für die Xbone genutzt wird.


----------

